# Westwood Instruments - Lost Piano



## Soundbed (Nov 24, 2021)

In this video we casually meander through the innovative @Westwood Instruments’ newest creation, Lost Piano. It’s neither a typical piano nor is it a typical Kontakt instrument. Some of the re-recorded material is based on their revered Alt Piano. While some sections may seem fairly standard, the Memories panel feels like a labyrinth of sound manipulations. Getting from here to wherever may be a trek with many turns.




“The feeling of an analogue synth, but with the soul of a piano.”

0:00 Intro
0:38 Snapshots
0:51 Blend Automation
3:14 Editing Sounds Teaser
4:32 Memories pt. 1
5:52 Additional Noises (and ambient recordings)
8:23 Not Always Pretty
9:33 Getting Lost
10:27 Memories pt. 2
17:12 Process A & B
19:16 Handling Stuck Notes
19:28 Convolution Reverbs
20:23 Delay Types
22:03 Wrap-up

Works with FREE Kontakt player 6.2.2 and above NKS Compatible https://westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/lostpiano/

User Manual: https://westwoodinstruments.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/WESTWOOD-LOST-PIANO-User-Manual.pdf

Full price €139
Intro Price €79 (Save over 40% off regular price)
Downloads with Pulse download manager
~ 3.4 GB download size
~ 6.8 GB needed during installation


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 29, 2022)

Haven’t seen a post about it but right now Lost piano is 30% off.

Just grabbed it! Looking forward to using it!


----------

